# stress and strain



## JaneJ

Hola amigos,

¿cuál es la diferencia entre stress y strain?

es ¿esfuerzo y deformación?

Gracias amigos!

JaneJ


----------



## unspecified

Sí, es asi.  _Stress_ (presion/esfuerzo) resulta en _strain _(deformacion)_._

_The stress on the pipe caused so much strain that the pipe burst._


----------



## JaneJ

Mil gracias en domingo por la madrugada..aún estrellado 

JaneJ
México


----------



## dwarf79

Hola.

¿Cual es el significado de stress y strain en términos de resistencia de materiales?

Creo que uno es tensión y otro deformación, pero no se cual.

Gracias


----------



## Cubanboy

He traducido 'stress' como 'esfuerzos' (concentración de esfuerzos), 'tensión'.
En el caso de 'strain' en algunos contextos lo he visto como 'tensión', sin embargo, en la mayoría de los casos suele traducirse como 'deformación'.

Saludos.


----------



## jm_rp

Hello, I'm reading this sentence but I can't figure out the correct meaning of these two words:

"The elastic behaviour of materials having orthotropic simmetry axes in a state of plane stress can be described by the following relation between *strains and stresses*"

What's the difference between "strain" and "stress"? I thought both them mean a kind of "tensión" in spanish.


----------



## avizor

Tensión y Presión, tirar o empujar.
_stress_ es presión, y a veces también tensión, pero aquí sería sin duda presión. De hecho _acento_ se dice _stress. _
_"the stress is on the first syllable"_


----------



## 0scar

_stress=tensión mecánica_
_strain=deformación_


----------



## abeltio

Tiene razón Oscar, 100%

En general, en castellano se utiliza en teoría de la elasticidad la expresión: estados de tensión y deformación


----------



## jm_rp

Muchas gracias : ) me ha sido de mucha utilidad


----------



## betini

Quisiera saber claramente cuál es la real traducción de "stress and strain". He revisado y los foros y aparece para
stress= esfuerzo,tensión
strain= tensión, fatiga 
Pero para mí, esfuerzo no es lo mismo que tensión. Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecería... Gracias.


----------



## Forero

En las ciencias físicas:
_
Stress_ = lo que puede deformar una cosa.
_Strain_ = la deformación (el efecto de _stress_).

Por ejemplo:

_The strain to the shelf is the result of stress from the weight of many heavy books.
_
_Stresses from years of use by larger and larger vehicles have strained the bridge almost to the point of collapse.

_Se usa mucho en sentidos figurativos:
_
Stress from years of abuse by a controlling husband have strained her marriage almost to the point of divorce.

_


----------



## betini

Gracias forero, con lo que me dices, stress= esfuerzo(fuerza) and strain= deformacion 
but if you put in wordreference strain= esfuerzo.
lo que yo entiendo es que como terminologia de ingenieria strain= deformacion pero en el uso diario por ejemplo en  "you have been under a lot of strain recently"  en esta frase significa "tension" in this phrase means "stress" ¿ o no ?


----------



## Forero

betini said:


> Gracias forero, con lo que me dices, stress= esfuerzo(fuerza) and strain= deformacion
> but if you put in wordreference strain= esfuerzo.
> lo que yo entiendo es que como terminologia de ingenieria strain= deformacion pero en el uso diario por ejemplo en  "you have been under a lot of strain recently"  en esta frase significa "tension" in this phrase means "stress" ¿ o no ?


En este caso debe ser _stress_, por ejemplo si lo dice un psicólogo, pero muchas personas no saben la diferencia y usan _strain_ cuando quieren decir _stress_.  Sin embargo, creo que nadie hace lo contrario.


----------



## alejinho

Hola de nuevo, quiero preguntar a quienes manejan el campo de Ingeniería de Materiales; el tema es Espumas Metálicas.

La palabra STRESS se traduce como _Esfuerzo _ó_ Tensión?_

STRAIN= deformación por esfuerzo/tensión? 

Se utiliza el termino tal cual en español? STRAIN? Para demarcar una deformación específica?

Gracias.


----------



## Zoob

Stress = esfuerzo por area
Strain = deformación por longitud original


----------



## Delatorre

Buenas tardes!

Tengo un problema con los términos STRESS y STRAIN, no acabo de ver la diferencia entre ellos. La traducción al castellano es la misma, sin embargo parece que significan cosas distintas en el contexto de las estructuras.
Si alguien puede ayudarme...
Muchas gracias


----------



## spodulike

stress ... esfuerzos
strain ... deformación


*stress* puede ser de dos tipos ... tensión o presión. Depende en la estructura de que se trata.

*strain* peude ser de varios tipos ... longitudinal, lateral, axial y radial son cuatro

Sugiero que tu Google los términos de arriba en varios combinaciones para buscar más información

(Please correct my Spanish)


----------



## Delatorre

De acuerdo, gracias!!


----------

